#ubuntu-ports 2006-09-07
<tmarble> fabbione: you will be glad to know that my T2000 rev2 is going to be installed today or tomorrow
#ubuntu-ports 2009-08-31
<fransman> Calling karmic on PowerPC runs well
<fransman> Got some problems on taking snd-powermac out of the kernel, but now knows it's snd-aoa
<fransman> Got to add snd-aoa, snd-aoa-soundbus and snd-aoa-i2sbus to modules
<NCommander> fransman, make sure you file bugs so the configuration can be fixed
<fransman> I will thanks
